# وصايا الإكليل للعروسين فى سر الزيجة, بين التنفيذ والإهمال ......



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*فى سر الزيجة فى طقس الكنيسة القبطية يتلو الكاهن على مسامع العروسين وصية الكنيسة لكل منهما ..... كى يتقدس زواجهما وكى تتكون أسرة كنيسية قادرة على مواجهة العواصف التى قد تهاجم ارتباطهما ..... وكى يكون بيتهم مبنيا على الصخر ..... وليس على الرمال ......

ولنراجع سويا تلك الوصايا ...... لنتعرف على ما قمنا بتنفيذه ..... وما قمنا بإهماله ..... وكى نتوقف عن لوم الظروف عند الفشل .....

وصايا الزوج​يجب عليك ايها الابن المبارك (---- ) المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس
 أن تتسلم زوجتك ( ... ..) فى هذه الساعة المباركة 
1- بنية خالصة
2- ونفس طاهرة 
3- وقلب سليم 
4- وتجتهد فيما يعود لصالحها.
5- وتكون حنوناً عليها 
6- وتسرع الى ما يسر قلبها.
7- فأنت اليوم المسئول عنها من بعد والديها.
8- وقد تكللتما بالإكليل السمائى والزيجة الروحانية وحلت عليكما نعمة الله.

نتائج تنفيذ تلك الواصايا تخبرة الكنيسة بما سيعود عليه وعلى بيته​
ومتى قبلت ما اوصيت به.....
1- أخذ الرب بيدك 
2- واوسع فى رزقك.
3- ويرزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله بهم عينيك.
4- ويمنحك العمر الطويل 
5- والعيش الرغد
6- ويحسن لك العاقبة فى الدنيا والاخرة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*وصيـة العـروس​
يرتل المرتلون: اسمعى يا عروس واصغى بسمعك وأنسى شعبك وبيت أبيك فإن العريس قد راق له طهرك فهو زوجك وله تخضعين ....... يارب إسمعنا .. يارب إرحمنا .. يارب باركنا ..
بعدها يتلو الكاهن هذه الوصايا للعروس:

وأنتِ أيتها الابنة المباركة ( .... ) ، العروس السعيدة، قد سمعت ما أوصى به زوجك ( .... ), فيجب عليك
1- أن تكرميه وتهابيه
2- ولا تخالفي رأيه
3- بل زيدي في طاعته على ما أوصى به أضعافاً, فقد صرتي اليوم منفردة معه وهو المسئول عنك بعد والديك. 
4- فيجب عليك أن تقابلية بالبشاشة والترحاب
5- لا تضجري في وجهه
6- ولا تضيعي شيئاً من حقوقه عليك
7- وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه.
8- لان الله تعالى أوصاك بالخضوع له وأمرك بطاعته بعد والديك. 
9- فكوني معه كما كانت أمنا سارة مطيعة لأبينا إبراهيم, وكانت تخاطبه: يا سيدي فنظر الله إلى طاعتها له وبارك عليهما, وأعطاها إسحق بعد الكبر، وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء والرمل الذى على شاطئ البحر .

نتائج  تنفيذ العروس للوصايا​فإذا سمعت ما أوصيناك به وأتبعت جميع الأوامر
1- أخذ الرب بيدك ووسع في رزقك
2- وحلت البركات في منزلك
3- ورزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله بهم عينيك.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 يناير 2014)

وصايا جميله  لاسره مباركه 
مليانه محبه 
بس بجد ياريت تتنفذ بمحبه وهى وصايا مش اوامر 
لو اتنفذت اعتقد ش هيبقى فيه حد يطلب الطلاق 
طيب فين وصايا الزوجه استاذ صوت


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*صفات المرأة الفاضلة من الأصحاح 31 من سفر الأمثال ​1 – الفضيلة : ( إمرأة فاضلة ) 
2 – موضع ثقة : ( بها يثق قلب زوجها ) . والثقة هامة جدا . لو تسرب الشك لأفسر الحياة . 
3 – سبب بركة : (تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل أيام حياتها ) . من ضمن الخير : السلام فى البيت . 
4 – حكيمة مدبرة : (   تطلب صوفا وكتانا وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين ) .
5 – ساهرة مصلية : ( سراجها لا ينطفىء فى الليل ) 
6 – تقدس العمل : (تمد يديها إلى المغزل ) . وستجد يدها تغرس كرما . 
7 – كريمة : (تبسط كفيها للفقير، وتمد يديها إلى المسكين ) مضيفة للفقراء . 
8 – تحترم زوجها وتجعله مكرما : (زوجها معروف في الأبواب ) وفى مجالس الشيوخ 
9 – تنظر للمستقبل بإطمئنان : ( وتضحك على الزمن الآتى ) 
10 – أهل بيتها سعداء : (لا تخشى على بيتها من الثلج، لأن كل أهل بيتها لابسون حللا ) 
11 – حكيمة عاقلة : (تفتح فمها بالحكمة، وفي لسانها سنة المعروف ) 
12 – نشيطة : ( تراقب طرق أهل بيتها مذاكرة أولادها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل ) 
13 – أولادها يشكرونها : ( يقوم أولادها ويطوبونها ) 
14 – زوجها يقدرها : (زوجها أيضا فيمدحها ) 
15 – التقوى جمالها : (المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح ) 
16 – موضع تكريم الجميع : (ولتمدحها أعمالها في الأبواب ) *


----------

